# 27 speed to an Alfine 8 speed, good idea?



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I've foudn myself not using alot of the gears that came with the bike, which is an 08 C'dale F5, and I'm looking to simplify. Would this be a good change and do the internal hubs require just as much maintenance as the 27 speed that i currently have?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Alfine is heavier than a 27 spd, has higher friction, a fairly narrow range of gears, and is somewhat bomb proof.

People here like them. Personally, if you don't need to run your highest or lowest gears hardly ever when riding off road the Alfine's range is fine.

Read up, lots of people have posted on the subject over the years.

Drew


----------



## Pinchphlat (Feb 27, 2009)

The Cannondale F5 looks like a good platform for the Alfine. There is definitely less maintenance with an internally geared hub like the alfine 8, as you run a single speed setup from the cranks to the hub (although you will need to use a chain tensioner with the F5 as it has vertical dropouts). This stops the repetative bending of the chainline that occurs with the use of a derailleur setup, which is a major cause of chain and sprocket wear.

The other benefits include the full sealing of your gears, which can be a benefit if you take the F5 through plenty of mud. Also you can shift when not pedalling, which can be a benefit for mtb riding. 

There are some maintenance requirements with geared hubs - the alfine 8 needs to be serviced every couple of years, which requires pulling the hub apart and replacing the grease. This can be a pain if you are not mechanically inclined, as not all bike stores have experience in servicing geared hubs. The (more expensive) alfine 11 solves this problem by using an oil port that just requires a simple oil change for the service.

I agree with the last poster - do a search of mtbr on IGHs versus derailleurs and you will get a good flavour for the pros and cons of IGHs on mtbs.

I hope that helps!


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Pinchphlat said:


> The Cannondale F5 looks like a good platform for the Alfine. There is definitely less maintenance with an internally geared hub like the alfine 8, as you run a single speed setup from the cranks to the hub (although you will need to use a chain tensioner with the F5 as it has vertical dropouts). This stops the repetative bending of the chainline that occurs with the use of a derailleur setup, which is a major cause of chain and sprocket wear.
> 
> The other benefits include the full sealing of your gears, which can be a benefit if you take the F5 through plenty of mud. Also you can shift when not pedalling, which can be a benefit for mtb riding.
> 
> ...


i'll definitely have to read up more on everything but just right here, from a maintenance standpoint, the alfine 11 would be the better choice.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

You could start by removing the front derailleur / shifter / plates.

You'd have a feel of what is only 8-9 speed and if It fit your need .


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've toured with full camping gear offroad/dirt roads in the mtns with an Alfine 8. I walked once or thrice each day on the crazy steep climbs, but I rode everything else without issue.

I'm building up a new touring bike and just going with a 1 x 9 drivetrain for simplicity.


----------

